# Greetings - May I ask?



## dnyby (Apr 15, 2017)

Hello,
As my first post on this site, I would like to thank all who made this possible for us. I am writing today to ask if anyone has had any experience with the (#344 we think??) Ball Perfect Mason jar, that has an numeral two (2) [perhaps a mold number?] just under the "perfect mason" mark?

All our initial inquiries have only uncovered those who have not seen this, and we are curious about it. Enclosed are a series of pictures of this mark. We would greatly appreciate any insight anyone could offer us.

Thank you,
dnyby


----------



## coreya (Apr 21, 2017)

not a 344 but hard to tell based on your pics what it is, perhaps a full picture of front and base?


----------



## DavidW (Apr 25, 2017)

Hello group,
I'm the person who told the original poster that his jar was "similar to" the #344 listing in the Redbook (but not exactly the same) since #344 doesn't have a mold number placed below the word "MASON" on the front. 
I don't have the very latest edition of the Redbook (shame on me :-( ) so I couldn't be sure if there is an actual listing showing this minor variant.  I hope he won't mind but I will post a couple pics he sent me (of the entire jar, and a base pic) . There appears to be a circular valve mark on the bottom along with a mold number "7" (?).  I am GUESSING the jar dates from circa 1930-1933, but I hope to hear some more feedback ( or better info) from some of you Ball jar collectors and researchers!  There should be more input on this jar than posted so far..... take care, David Whitten
https://glassbottlemarks.com


----------



## coreya (Apr 25, 2017)

The jar is a #277-5 made between 1923 and 1933 and no there is no separate listing for that variation


----------



## DavidW (Apr 25, 2017)

Thank you Coreya,
OK, can you explain the exact differences between listings #344 and #277-5?   Keep in mind that I don't have the very latest Redbook edition. The illustration and description of the #344 in my book looks just like that....square jar, clear, same font style.


----------



## coreya (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm not sure where you are getting the number 344 from, that's a special run jar in pint size El Monte California as listed in Red Book 9


----------



## whittled (Apr 26, 2017)

The stylized "2" might be just some glass that lifted coming out of the mold. I've seen a lot of things like that and it only takes some imagination to see them as something. Kind of like clouds.


----------



## DavidW (Apr 26, 2017)

Coreya,
Well, I guess I will have to bite the bullet and order the latest copy of the Redbook. I have the No. 7 edition. I was under the impression that once a number is assigned to a particular jar, it would not be changed (unless under very compelling circumstances) so I guess I'm wrong about that. The jar #344 is shown in the reference book "The Fruit Jar Works Volume 2" and the Redbook #7 (the Redbooks follow the numbering system used in the Fruit Jar Works books). I'll attach a pic of the jar listing, this is in the The Fruit Jar works Volume 2, page 23.
DavidW


----------



## DavidW (Apr 26, 2017)

"whittled", the "2" is definitely there, it  was hand-engraved into the mold, and is centered perfectly under the word "MASON", I am sure it isn't a flaw or something that accidentally just looks like a "2"


----------



## coreya (Apr 26, 2017)

The numbering system do not always coincide between the two books and even between early copies of the red book, in RB#3 344 is indeed correct but in RB#5 344 is Ball over erased Boyds. Also don't forget that the Fruit Jar Works hasn't been updated in years that I know of. (my copy shows same as yours)


----------

